# ~ I fixed it! I fixed it!!! ~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So if you guys remember I fell on ice, got a bloody knee and broke my
camera... well I fixed it! All by myself, like a big girl! :dance:

I really can't afford a new one, and I was kind of going through photography
withdrawal, so I tried a bunch of simple methods that I found online, and
somehow got my camera to work again!!! Yay!!! It's acting a little strange
because when I turn it on it automatically zooms, but I don't mind since at
least now I can take pictures again! Woohoo! Here is the first pic I took, lol,
looks like Chanel was happy too! 











This is her happy face after we play fetch,lol.

Haha, now I get to post all the pics I want!!! Hope I don't annoy you all too much! ...a little is ok though!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Now that's a happy face! Look at that tongue!!! ha ha ha!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Now that's a happy face! Look at that tongue!!! ha ha ha!


I was gonna say.. that is one LOOOOONG tongue! 

Good job for fixing the camera!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Woohoo!!! :cheers: :cheer:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great Job fixing your camera....sorry about your knee. Hope it is feeling better now.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yay!!! thats great you can still use your camera !! and LOL, wow, what a long tounge! i dont think my girls have a tounge that long


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I send you my video camera to fix?  haha

I love how long Chanel's tongue is. I've only seen Odie's tongue twice!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Haha LS, now you can add electronics repair to your
resume! 

Glad you're back in business, and I hope your knee is better!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks so happy!! =D


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, you girls made me laugh out loud, you are all too funny. :lol:
She does have a crazy tongue huh? lol Silly monkey that little Chanel.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> She looks so happy!! =D


Oh she just lives for fetch, it's her favorite game.
Each night hubby and I play fetch with her and count how many times 
she can run back and forth, lol. We are always the first to give up, lol.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh she just lives for fetch, it's her favorite game.
> Each night hubby and I play fetch with her and count how many times
> she can run back and forth, lol. We are always the first to give up, lol.


This might sound like a weird question, but i'm going to ask anyway! 
When she's playing fetch, does she bring it to you and drop it? Odie really likes it when I throw the ball for her and she'll bring it back to my general area, but _won't_ give it to me! A couple of times she's dropped it and I praise her like crazy, but she seems to like trying to keep it away from me more than anything. Little brat!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> This might sound like a weird question, but i'm going to ask anyway!
> When she's playing fetch, does she bring it to you and drop it? Odie really likes it when I throw the ball for her and she'll bring it back to my general area, but _won't_ give it to me! A couple of times she's dropped it and I praise her like crazy, but she seems to like trying to keep it away from me more than anything. Little brat!



Chanel is the EXACT same way, she will kind of tease me a bit, she'll come
really close with the ball, I'll try to take it and she'll back up a bit, but if
I say "drop it", then no questions about it she drops it right in my hand.
But I'm not strict I let her have fun, I'll even go along and pretend I can't
reach it, and stuff, it's all fun and games, lol. If you teach Odessa the drop
it command, she'll learn that if she drops it you will throw it so she'll love giving
it to you. When I was first teaching Chanel she acted almost like if I was going
to take the ball and never give it back, so she didn't want me to have it, but
she learned quickly. They are smart these little dogs, lol.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

LS Electronics, that should be the name of you business, i hope the knee isnt looking that bad, women tend to be mnanic abut those things


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is a vid of Chanel playing a bit, I only started filming towards the end so
she was already panting, and we are quiet because hubby is sleeping. Normally
there is a lot of high pitch praise and encouragement, lol...maybe it's better for
your ears without it! haha  :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

PR Punk Skater said:


> LS Electronics, that should be the name of you business, i hope the knee isnt looking that bad, women tend to be mnanic abut those things



No way dude, I'm tough! 
I think it looks cool! haha


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> No way dude, I'm tough!
> I think it looks cool! haha


ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i didnt expected that answer, i woke up tiny, i laughed so hard


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

There must be something wrong with me. I took my boys to a Christmas parade when they were 5 yrs old and when people on the floats threw candy I told the boys to pick it up--they looked at me like I lost my mind they didn't throw it down they weren't picking it up (kinda like fetch). Now I try to play fetch with Lulu--I throw something and say go get it--she looks at me like are you crazy you threw it you go get it. LOL


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a doll! Holy cow that tongue!!! Lol


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

yay you fixed it!!! her tongue looks like odie from garfield


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

pastel said:


> yay you fixed it!!! her tongue looks like odie from garfield


She does!!! That is totally Odie face. Kerri gets happy face from playing fetch too, particularly if we fetched with a ball. Usually we have to play fetch with other objects because a ball that fits in her mouth is totally a choking hazard for my bigger dog but when she gets to play ball she is so so happy!

And congrats on fixing the camera, I can never fix things!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

what a smart girl!!  I'm so glad you fixed your camera, she must get her smarts from her mama! 
I enjoyed your videos so much! Especially the outside one, she looks so happy in the snow :love1: and i got to hear your lovely voice as well.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm so glad you fixed your camera. They are so expensive and fragile things. I love that great picture of Chanel. She's such a beauty.


----------



## ChiLaLa (Jan 9, 2012)

Model doggy lol so cute!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> There must be something wrong with me. I took my boys to a Christmas parade when they were 5 yrs old and when people on the floats threw candy I told the boys to pick it up--they looked at me like I lost my mind they didn't throw it down they weren't picking it up (kinda like fetch). Now I try to play fetch with Lulu--I throw something and say go get it--she looks at me like are you crazy you threw it you go get it. LOL


Haha, sounds like she might have Basenji in her! lol
That is exactly the type of attitude they like to show.
When they do play fetch it's almost like they are doing 
me a favor.  




Reese and Miley said:


> What a doll! Holy cow that tongue!!! Lol





pastel said:


> yay you fixed it!!! her tongue looks like odie from garfield


Haha I know right?! It's almost a little strange just how long it is, haha. :tongue1:



doginthedesert said:


> She does!!! That is totally Odie face. Kerri gets happy face from playing fetch too, particularly if we fetched with a ball. Usually we have to play fetch with other objects because a ball that fits in her mouth is totally a choking hazard for my bigger dog but when she gets to play ball she is so so happy!
> 
> And congrats on fixing the camera, I can never fix things!


Thank you 
You know when it comes to toys, I buy them big enough for my bigger
boys, and that way I know it's safe for all of them, I stay away from 
tiny toys. Chanel doesn't care, she loves big toys, so it works out fine.




cherper said:


> what a smart girl!!  I'm so glad you fixed your camera, she must get her smarts from her mama!
> I enjoyed your videos so much! Especially the outside one, she looks so happy in the snow :love1: and i got to hear your lovely voice as well.


Aww thank you! I need to start filming more, I have a million pictures
but almost no videos of Chanel. I would not mind seeing vids of your
two as well! Actually I would really like it. 



qtchi said:


> I'm so glad you fixed your camera. They are so expensive and fragile things. I love that great picture of Chanel. She's such a beauty.


Thank you. I'm always so very careful with my things, but there is something
about me being destined to fall very often, lol. Maybe I should take walking
lessons, lol. :lol:



ChiLaLa said:


> Model doggy lol so cute!


Haha, thank you. Can't wait to see your new pup!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay my LS!!! :cheer: ls ls shes our "man" if she cant do it, no one can! yeaaaaa ls. yeaaaa ls! :cheer:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> yay my LS!!! :cheer: ls ls shes our "man" if she cant do it, no one can! yeaaaaa ls. yeaaaa ls! :cheer:



I`m a man? :nscared:


lol, woman you crazy!:laughing8:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmaooooo u know cheerleaders thry always say man in their cheer fuz theyre alwayd cheerin for men not women lmao!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I know, what`s that all about? Women need more credit! :foxes15:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmaoooo well u dont see women playin football :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Why not? They sure can! And I`pretty sure some do.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I am expecting to get my camera back tomorrow so i can post photos of high altitude Finn.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

professionally like in the nfl lol!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Finn said:


> I am expecting to get my camera back tomorrow so i can post photos of high altitude Finn.



Oh that`s great! I can`t wait. 
Something to look forward to.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Yippee! I'm glad you were able to fix your camera! Chanel looks beyond thrilled!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hollysmom said:


> Yippee! I'm glad you were able to fix your camera! Chanel looks beyond thrilled!


I'm glad too. 

ps: I like your new siggy! Very festive. :thumbright:


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Chanel's happy face gives me a happy face


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, you fixed it?! I'm so electronically challenged!
That's what hubby is for! Lol he also opens jars
and packages. Chanel looks in a sporting
mood, so cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

nala just to let u know ur siggy is ginormous LOL


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

*Siggy*



pigeonsheep said:


> nala just to let u know ur siggy is ginormous LOL


You are so right and I have no idea
how to size it! I just learned how to insert
pictures from my iPod but that's about all I
know. Lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Nala said:


> You are so right and I have no idea
> how to size it! I just learned how to insert
> pictures from my iPod but that's about all I
> know. Lol


lmao u should get someone to make u a siggy and they can resize it for u and then u can insert it in


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'll be happy to make a siggy for you, just post your favorite picture of Nala.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you LS! A siggy is the kind of frame you put a photo in, right? How do I get the siggy from you, in e-mail? Sorry to be so dense!
I'm totally new to this and as well as being electronically challenged
I'm definitely technologically challenged! Well, anyway, this
is my favourite picture of Nala. Thanks again, it's very
nice of you!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love her happy face.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I'm glad too.
> 
> ps: I like your new siggy! Very festive. :thumbright:


Thanks LS! I love yours! It's simply elegant...just like Chanel.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Nala said:


> Thank you LS! A siggy is the kind of frame you put a photo in, right? How do I get the siggy from you, in e-mail? Sorry to be so dense!
> I'm totally new to this and as well as being electronically challenged
> I'm definitely technologically challenged! Well, anyway, this
> is my favourite picture of Nala.


I'm not LS, but thought I'd give making a siggy for someone else a try. Here's my stab at it. You don't need to use it if you don't want to. It was fun just to make it. 










PS I noticed that your siggy isn't in the correct spot. Are you adding it every time you post? If you want to upload it as your signature, you will have to go to the "user CP" which is located towards the top of the page. From there you will want to click on "Edit Signature" under "settings and options" located on the left hand side of the page. From there you can add your image in the in the "edit signature" box or upload it in the box directly below that. For example, if you use the upload box you can use a link the this one: http://i40.tinypic.com/33ws45u.jpg (it's just the siggy from above) or you can insert it directly in the "edit signature" box. Just make sure to click on the little image box thingy that is on there so that it comes out as a pic. 

Oops, I just realized how complicated all of this sounds. lol Better yet, you can always just have one of the admins do it for you.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww thank you Holly's mom for stepping in and offering your help, you are such
a sweetheart. I love the siggy you made, I can't compete with that, it's really
pretty. I think Nala's mom will love it. :love2:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is one from me.  The more the merrier.











```
[IMG]http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv298/LadyScar911/e825f426-1.jpg[/IMG]
```
The link code under the picture is what you must copy and paste into your
profile like Holly's mom explained. Nala's mom if you still have trouble with 
adding your siggy to your profile, don't be shy, let me know I will try to help.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Aww thank you Holly's mom for stepping in and offering your help, you are such
> a sweetheart. I love the siggy you made, I can't compete with that, it's really
> pretty. I think Nala's mom will love it. :love2:


Awwww, thank you LS. You're too kind. 



~LS~ said:


> Here is one from me.  The more the merrier.


Hey, no fair! I thought you weren't going to compete! j/k  

I really like yours LS. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahaha, don't worry you get first prize for your siggy, it's cuter than mine by far! 
I love that heart. Did you use Photoshop or some other program?


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

lol! I don't know about that, but thanks! 

I wish. I used Microsoft Digital Pro 9.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok, I'm not quite sure if I did this right
but I previewed the siggy and it was there.
Does it just appear when you do your post
or do you have to do something? Guess, I'll 
find out. Thank you, Hollysmom and LS. I 
wasn't sure which one to choose but I went
with Hollysmom siggy because the instructions
were right there and I'm a certified chicken to
try this. But they are equally splendiferous and very
creative. Some day you must tell me how
you made them. Thanks again, ok enough blabbering, here
it goes or doesn't!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I actually did it! That is freaking
amazing! Thanks for your very good instructions,
Hollysmom.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I see it.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Nala said:


> Oh my gosh, I actually did it! That is freaking
> amazing! Thanks for your very good instructions,
> Hollysmom.


You're welcome.  It came out so tiny though. If you want it the size that I had it you can use this link: http://i40.tinypic.com/33ws45u.jpg It's the same one I gave you on the instructions. Just put it in the "signature picture" box. Make sure to remove the "http://www." that's on there first though. Otherwise it won't show up. 

(if you want your siggy any bigger or smaller than this, just let me know and I'll resize it for you.)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I love how helpful people on this forum are, it's nice to see so much kindness.

The heart siggy looks great!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

I wonder if I got it any bigger. I wasn't sure
what was the signature picture box. Is that
the big box that looks like a message box or is
that where you put the link to the website
where the graphic is. I pasted the link to the website
and then clicked on the insert signature picture. You may be
right, I might have to get an admin. to do this, sigh. Thanks
for your patience and help! Well, here it goes
see if it comes out bigger.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Does that look bigger to you? Obviously, I'm 
Graphically challenged, too! I honestly
can't say for sure! If it doesn't I'll get
an admin. to do it. Thanks again for your
kindness.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Nope, it doesn't look bigger. Give me a moment and I'll get better instructions for you. Hold on...


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

(Note:Below is just an example as it's not clickable) Copy the link that I gave you where the arrow's pointing to, then click save. Hopefully that'll do the trick.

View attachment 6900


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

I think that's what I did except instead of doing save I clicked on upload. This time I tried just save. So, here it goes.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

It's not any bigger is it. Rats!!! I'll try admin. 
Thank you. You sure are patient!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

lol thanks! I wish my family thought so! lol 

I can get it up for you if you want. PM me and I'll send you my email addy...


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

O my gosh, you're going to think I am totally
computer illiterate but what does PM mean (private
Message?). And how do I do that? I already
contacted tech support so maybe you don't have to
explain. But do you click the user name of a person
under one of their threads. I think I did that by accident
once and something happened along those lines. Sorry to be
So friggin slow!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Not at all! Hey, we all gotta start somewhere! lol

Yes, PM is short for private message. And yes, if you click on someone's username it'll give you the option to send a PM. So see, you knew more than you thought! lol


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Actually I think I'll take advantage of that
because I got a reply from admin that totally
confused me. And I asked what they meant 
and so far they haven't replied and I have the
feeling they're exasperated. They said it may
Be resizing automatically from the website and to
check the resizing options to see if it's actual size and
resize it from there. Well, first of all I have
no idea what the dimensions of the actual size is. Secondly,
I never saw a resizing options thingy. And thirdly,
this is getting way too friggin complicated! So if you can
stand it I'm going to try your way. Once again, my apologies
and many thanks!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, try these steps instead...

- select this link by highlighting it(without the "html code" part) and right click your mouse and choose "copy"

```
[IMG]http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv298/LadyScar911/33ws45u.jpg[/IMG]
```

- go to the top right side of your screen where it says "Welcome Nala", click on "Private Messages" right under.

-once you are there, click on "edit signature" on the left side of your screen.

-once you are there you'll see a box, same as the usual text box where you write your message. Right click your mouse inside that box and select "paste".

-scroll down and click on "save signature"


Hope it works!!!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Did that. Those were very clear instructions!
Thanks LS. I'm scared to post! Ok here it goes


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Massive Thank you's! And shiver me timbers!
It is definitely bigger. I know they say size
doesn't matter but...lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, so happy you did not give up! It looks great. :foxes_207:
And lol, who said that size doesn't matter???!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If ever you feel like switching it up a little, you can do the exact same thing but with this link...











```
[IMG]http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv298/LadyScar911/e825f426-1.jpg[/IMG]
```
Or if you wish for a new siggy just ask, I'm not as talented and don't have any
fancy programs, but there is A LOT of talent on this forum and I'm sure if you
ask politely they'll be happy to make you a fancy siggy.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to know! There are a lot of really nice
people on this forum, too!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Did I miss something? I don't see Nala mom's siggy.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Never mind. I see it now.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> So if you guys remember I fell on ice, got a bloody knee and broke my
> camera... well I fixed it! All by myself, like a big girl! :dance:
> 
> I really can't afford a new one, and I was kind of going through photography
> ...


Oh my gosh, she is GORGEOUS! And it looks as if her name fits her perfectly. My girl never has her tongue out, I wish she did though - it makes them look so happy and "smiley!" You have a very pretty pup, photogenic as well! Hope your knee is feeling better & great job with the camera!! I would go crazy if I ever broke mine, I take pictures each and every day!!


----------

